# America’s Forgotten History Of Illegal Deportations



## Transformer (Sep 8, 2018)

*America’s Forgotten History of Illegal Deportations*
In the late 1920s and early 1930s, the country carried out a wave of unconstitutional raids that affected as many as 1.8 million people. Is it on the verge of doing so again?

very long read

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...otten-history-of-illegal-deportations/517971/


----------

